# Omolene 100 vs. Omolene 200, opinions please



## wc minis (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi,

I currently have 1 breeding stallion, 2 mares that are about 5 months in foal and 2 mares that were just bred 2 months ago. I was feeding Strategy, but the feed mill was out so I got them Omolene 200, and they love it!! Anyway, I emailed Purina to get a feeding chart for them, and she said that Omolene 200 was for yearlings and performance horses and I should either feed Equine adult or Omolene 100. What are your preferences and thoughts? Purina is the only brand that my feed mill carries. Thanks!!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 26, 2006)

I have fed Purina equine feeds for a loooong time. The Equine Adult is a complete feed with hay, etc... included in it- though I have always fed hay for roughage with it and complete nutrition. The Omelene is a grain mix.

The contents on the bag should help you as it will have protein content and other things vital to what you are feeding it for.

Our vet advises that horses just standing around not working, but getting decent hay, dont need grain and a bunch of extra stuff...........

The vet also recommended that feed not be increased or changed on the Mini mares until the end of pregnancy and my lactating mares do get the Adult feed with their hay.

Depending on what you feed for hay, or if you also have access to good pasture, etc.... I would get with your vet or one familiar with Minis in your area, to advise on a good feeding program for your little herd. Different states may need help if they are deficient in some things, etc.....


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 26, 2006)

We feed a combination of Omelene 100 and Purina Complete Advantage along with organic rolled flax and hay. They also have some pasture depending on time of year and rainfall. For basic, no special needs, healthy horses, I mix two + parts Complete Advantage to one part Omelene 100 and then add a tiny scoop of the rolled flax. Omelene 200 is higher in protein than what I like to feed. And I REALLY like the Complete Advantage. It is beet pulp based complete feed. I use it as a supplemental feed. It is the base ingredient for all my mixes and combinations that I make for horses including full sized, special needs, etc. and we have had wonderful luck with it. In all honesty, I do not like Strategy. We used it as part of our formula for a Cushings horse. It did nothing for him. He did much better when we removed that ingredient and put in a local feed mills own pelletted horse feed instead. Two full sized colts we had did not seem to get much from the Strategy either, but this is just our experience. I know their are quite a few others that like it. Young horses also get Equine Junior added into their mix as a 3 part addition. We recently added the rolled flax from a newer ranch in North Dakota. The horses love it and do real well with it. Our little dwarfs do exceptionally well on our mix of these ingredients.


----------



## Sunraye Miniatures (Sep 26, 2006)

Omolene 100 is for active pleasure horses. Not so much in fat and protein. Omolene 200 is for performance horses and has more fat and protein.

http://horse.purinamills.com/products/Omolene_100.asp

http://horse.purinamills.com/products/Omolene_200.asp

http://horse.purinamills.com/products/Omolene_300.asp


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 26, 2006)

We have fed Purina Sweetina, (12%) to our horses for several years now, with what I think, is great success. I start my mares on Omelene 300, (16%) about a month prior to foaling, and keep them on it until weaning, and the foals stay on it until around two years of age.

This summer, however, there was a problem with the Omelene 300's pellets molding, so I went to the Omelene 200, (14%) instead. Because our hay this year is of a lower quality than usual, (because of the rainy summer, it was cut very late) I think I will have all the horses on the Omelene 200, for the winter, just to help boost their protien levels a bit. My horses are pretty well out 24/7, weather permitting, and get tons of excersise, so the extra bit of fat content doesn't worry me...they wear it off quickly enough. We have no "chubbies" in the barn, except when I'm in it.




:


----------



## wc minis (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts.... My horses really like the omolene 200, and I dont show any of them at this time, so are they ok to have that % of protein? I am not so concerned about the fat as I feel they need extra here especially for the cold winters here and want them to keep warm and be happy.....


----------



## penny (Sep 27, 2006)

{I start my mares on Omelene 300, (16%) about a month prior to foaling, and keep them on it until weaning, and the foals stay on it until around two years of age. }

Ifyour feeding Omolene 300 to weanlings - 2 years..How much are you feeding? I just bought some Omolene 300 and am not sure how much to give my 4 month old colt...I tried feeding him the progressive for grass hay and he didn't like it....


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 28, 2006)

They get 100% Omelene 300 (coarse) when with the mares, and when weaned, get approx 2 cups twice a day, for the first year. As yearlings, I gradually replace one cup with the Omelene 200, so they get one cup of each, twice a day. This is never _exactly_ the same for every horse. I pretty well feed by "how they look today", some get more, but it is a basic idea of our schedule. They also get soaked beetpulp, kelp, and ground flax.

We also feed an extraordinarily great hay to our mares, and foals. Always a second cut, super rich, super soft, grass hay.

Just start it nice and easy with your boy...if he is a fussy lil man...he should like the 300...all of mine love it over the Sweetina, and to me, it almost looks the same.

Like I said before though, there was a problem with the Omelene 300 directly from the manufacturer, this summer...so I had to change my feed down to the Omelene 200, and all still seems to be the same as with the 300...so far, so good. I will soon be starting my foals onto the 300 again, just before they are weaned, to get back on track.


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 28, 2006)

They get 100% Omelene 300 (coarse) when with the mares, and when weaned, get approx 2 cups twice a day, for the first year. As yearlings, I gradually replace one cup with the Omelene 200, so they get one cup of each, twice a day. This is never _exactly_ the same for every horse. I pretty well feed by "how they look today", some get more, but it is a basic idea of our schedule. They also get soaked beetpulp, kelp, and ground flax.

We also feed an extraordinarily great hay to our mares, and foals. Always a second cut, super rich, super soft, grass hay.

Just start it nice and easy with your boy...if he is a fussy lil man...he should like the 300...all of mine love it over the Sweetina, and to me, it almost looks the same.

Like I said before though, there was a problem with the Omelene 300 directly from the manufacturer, this summer...so I had to change my feed down to the Omelene 200, and all still seems to be the same as with the 300...so far, so good. I will soon be starting my foals onto the 300 again, just before they are weaned, to get back on track.


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 28, 2006)

They get 100% Omelene 300 (coarse) when with the mares, and when weaned, get approx 2 cups twice a day, for the first year. As yearlings, I gradually replace one cup with the Omelene 200, so they get one cup of each, twice a day. This is never _exactly_ the same for every horse. I pretty well feed by "how they look today", some get more, but it is a basic idea of our schedule. They also get soaked beetpulp, kelp, and ground flax.

We also feed an extraordinarily great hay to our mares, and foals. Always a second cut, super rich, super soft, grass hay.

Just start it nice and easy with your boy...if he is a fussy lil man...he should like the 300...all of mine love it over the Sweetina, and to me, it almost looks the same.

Like I said before though, there was a problem with the Omelene 300 directly from the manufacturer, this summer...so I had to change my feed down to the Omelene 200, and all still seems to be the same as with the 300...so far, so good. I will soon be starting my foals onto the 300 again, just before they are weaned, to get back on track.


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 28, 2006)

SORRY FOR THE TRIPLE POSTS, I KEPT GETTING ERROR-REPORTS. NOW I CANNOT EVEN EDIT TO REMOVE THEM. DON'T KNOW IF IT IS THE FORUM OR MY COMPUTER SERVER...SORRY.



:




:



:


----------



## penny (Sep 28, 2006)

Sue_C. said:


> They get 100% Omelene 300 (coarse) when with the mares, and when weaned, get approx 2 cups twice a day, for the first year. As yearlings, I gradually replace one cup with the Omelene 200, so they get one cup of each, twice a day. This is never _exactly_ the same for every horse. I pretty well feed by "how they look today", some get more, but it is a basic idea of our schedule. They also get soaked beetpulp, kelp, and ground flax.
> 
> We also feed an extraordinarily great hay to our mares, and foals. Always a second cut, super rich, super soft, grass hay.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer...I have mixed the Omolene with the last of his Progressive and we'll see how he eats that....I also bought some of the new Farnum food for minis and am going to feed it to the older mini...He really seemed to like it yesterday..We'll see how he does on it...


----------

